# This desciption made me cry.



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm not sure I can read it. I started crying reading the description.

"you be good. I love you"


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for posting - that looks really good.  I'd heard before that parrots are very intelligent and sensitive creatures, so it sounds like it will be a really interesting story.  I'm hoping that it's mostly happy


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

I hate when that happens    I remember teasing my mom when she use to cry at the end of almost every movie.  Now I catch myself doing it!  Must be a mom thing because I don't think I did it so much before I had my son.  However, there was that one time when Lassie got stuck in that hole.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you for posting, Kirstin. I started to cry reading the description too. I think I'll read this.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, I found video of Alex.

"Meet Alex the Parrot" in abc news.
http://abcnews.go.com/Video/playerIndex?id=6144177


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

As an owner of an African Grey for 19 years, I have read about Irene Pepperberg's experience with Alex for many, many years. He was truly an extraordinary bird. My husband heard an interview with Pepperberg the other day on NPR. He said it went for about 30 minutes and was very interesting. She told how they taught Alex, about experiences Alex had and many other things. I don't want to go into much detail and give the book away.

One thing she said though and I thought it was a "quirk" my Ruthie just had was about how Alex would teach himself something new. Alex would only work on new phrases after everyone left the lab and the humans were gone. Pepperberg and her coworkers left a tape recorder running and discovered this.

Tim and I found that very fascinating. When I wake in the morning and am just lying there, I hear Ruthie downstairs very quietly working on some new phrase. She only says it out loud to us when she has it perfect.

African Greys are truly exceptional birds!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> As an owner of an African Grey for 19 years, I have read about Irene Pepperberg's experience with Alex for many, many years. He was truly an extraordinary bird. My husband heard an interview with Pepperberg the other day on NPR. He said it went for about 30 minutes and was very interesting. She told how they taught Alex, about experiences Alex had and many other things. I don't want to go into much detail and give the book away.
> 
> One thing she said though and I thought it was a "quirk" my Ruthie just had was about how Alex would teach himself something new. Alex would only work on new phrases after everyone left the lab and the humans were gone. Pepperberg and her coworkers left a tape recorder running and discovered this.
> 
> ...


I thought about you when I saw the description as I had remembered your post in the Pets thread.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

For anyone who hasn't seen Einstein, he's (actually I think it's a she!) totally cool.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSDFzg8_Wfg


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> For anyone who hasn't seen Einstein, he's (actually I think it's a she!) totally cool.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSDFzg8_Wfg


OMG!! That was awesome!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Man... *


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Man... *


I know. I downloaded the sample and know I will be all puffy eyed reading it.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

This sounds really good. I downloaded the sample... will have to wait until price comes down as it is priced above my spending limit for a book... I am trying very hard to stick to my spending guidlines!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Suzanne, that is amazing about the birds teaching themselves new phrases in private. And Kirstin, you're right, "You be good. I love you" has me in tears, too! Does anyone know why he died prematurely?

L


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

She said they did a necropsy and it really didn't show much. The vet said it was most probably a heart arrythmia. The last "physical" he had which was about a month prior to his death and included blood work didn't show anything. The vet said that had she been there, there would have been nothing she could have done for him.

I really don't think this will be a "sad" book to read. I think it will be fascinating to read of Alex's intelligence and how he learned. Also, I would imagine she'll have it chock full of funny experiences with him.


----------



## Florida Kev (Oct 28, 2008)

looks like a fascinating read and a great gift book for someone special at Christmass. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Just downloaded the sample, but if I buy will do it here.


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Anyone read 'Wesley the Owl' yet? I have samples on my kindle and it seems like a good book. Sounds a lot like 'Alex and Me'


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

We also own an African grey whose name is Hoagie.... and they really are incredible birds!  One of the major things they learned from working with Alex was that these birds actually think.  Up until Alex... it was pretty much an accepted belief that birds didn't have a thought process... that they only mimicked what they heard and were taught.  But Alex understood and could verbalize sizes, shapes, colors, what material something was made of ie: wood, paper, plastic.... so he revolutionized our knowledge about birds.... especially greys.  This book about Alex is recommended!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Snapcat said:


> Anyone read 'Wesley the Owl' yet? I have samples on my kindle and it seems like a good book. Sounds a lot like 'Alex and Me'


I have the sample. I also have Dewey - the one about the library that adopted a cat. I am a sucker for animal stories.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I just downloaded a sample. This one sounds like a real emotional rollercoaster.


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

I am such a wimp -- I couldn't even read "Marley and Me" because the dog dies in the end. (I hope that's not a spoiler) In fact, I think I'm still traumatized from watching "Old Yeller" as a kid.  

If you want to read something lighter, but still about a man, his wife, and their menagerie of animals (they are NOT scientists, and the pets seem to be training the owners, rather than the other way around) try Bob Tarte's "Enslaved by Ducks" and "Fowl Weather." Unfortunately, neither one is on Kindle right now, but they are in paperback.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Khabita said:


> I am such a wimp -- I couldn't even read "Marley and Me" because the dog dies in the end. (I hope that's not a spoiler) In fact, I think I'm still traumatized from watching "Old Yeller" as a kid.


Oh, another "Old Yeller" victim. That was the first movie I ever saw in a theater. It almost killed me.

Years later we went to see "Born Free." My sister got completely hysterical at the opening credits (!) and spent the entire movie sobbing in the bathroom. LOL.

L


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, Leslie, I keep feeling we must be related! My sister REFUSED to go to any more animal moves AT ALL after "Ole Yeller." My parents learned to pre-screen books and movies before letting her near them. I was less sensitive, but to this day I have to admit that I can't stand to see an animal abused or killed on TV or in the movies -- people, yes, but animals, no! haha I know that's silly, isn't it?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Khabita said:


> Wow, Leslie, I keep feeling we must be related! My sister REFUSED to go to any more animal moves AT ALL after "Ole Yeller." My parents learned to pre-screen books and movies before letting her near them. I was less sensitive, but to this day I have to admit that I can't stand to see an animal abused or killed on TV or in the movies -- people, yes, but animals, no! haha I know that's silly, isn't it?


Not silly at all. I'm the exact same way.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Not silly at all. I'm the exact same way.


If anyone saw "I Am Legend" the part about Sam almost killed me.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I can't watch sad animal movies either. And I've avoided Marley & Me for the same reason!!!!

Speaking of Born Free (which tears me up like a can of kraut!), you simply MUST watch this video. I promise -- NO TEARS ON THIS ONE!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adYbFQFXG0U


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> I can't watch sad animal movies either. And I've avoided Marley & Me for the same reason!!!!
> 
> Speaking of Born Free (which tears me up like a can of kraut!), you simply MUST watch this video. I promise -- NO TEARS ON THIS ONE!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adYbFQFXG0U


You lied!! I'm bawling.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh, I found that to be a real upper!!! It does tug at your heartstrings though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> I can't watch sad animal movies either. And I've avoided Marley & Me for the same reason!!!!
> 
> Speaking of Born Free (which tears me up like a can of kraut!), you simply MUST watch this video. I promise -- NO TEARS ON THIS ONE!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adYbFQFXG0U


Awwww. I'm a sucker for stuff like that.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> Oh, I found that to be a real upper!!! It does tug at your heartstrings though.


It did make me cry but in a good way...

L


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> Oh, I found that to be a real upper!!! It does tug at your heartstrings though.


they were happy tears but they were still streaming down my face.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Talking about kids crying at movies. When my middle daughter was about 8, we were watching "Homeward Bound". When they went over the waterfall, you would have thought a member of our family was lost. She sobbed so hard I almost turned off the movie. I did make her continue to watch though. She ended up feeling a bit silly when the cat turned back up.    Oops, forgot, spoiler alert.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Talking about kids crying at movies. When my middle daughter was about 8, we were watching "Homeward Bound". When they went over the waterfall, you would have thought a member of our family was lost. She sobbed so hard I almost turned off the movie. I did make her continue to watch though. She ended up feeling a bit silly when the cat turned back up. Oops, forgot, spoiler alert.


Our entire family gets weepy over movies, tv shows and even commercial!! We all start sniffling and then we laugh at each other!


----------

